# Dépassement plafond paje



## paindepices (4 Janvier 2023)

_Après le calcul de mon salaire en décembre, suite à plusieurs absences (2 pour enfant malade) (4 pour moi, cas covid) + (2 pour moi, cas confirmé covid), les parents ont reçu un mail Pajemploi les informant dépasser le plafond._

Les absences correspondent à :
2 lundis (12 et 19)
2 mardis (13 et 20)
2 jeudis (1er et 15)
2 vendredis (2 et 16)
_heures potentielles = 157,25 h
Nb d heures d absence = 69,50 h

je travaille avec eux depuis 18 mois et ça n a jamais posé de problème dans les déclarations, de plus ce n est pas la première fois que j ai des calculs pour absences !

Merci de bien vouloir m aider à y voir plus clair.

Tarif horaire brut: 5,1999€
Salaire mensuel brut : 662,5539 €
4 jours travaillés, soit 34h45 ou 34,75 h
Lundi : 8h30 ou 8,50h
Mardi : 8h00
Jeudi : 9h00
Vendredi : 9h15 ou 9,25h_

44 semaines
Heures lissées :127h
Jours d activités : 15

Pour ce mois ci, le calcul de la mensualité s'élevait à 369,7240 €
Heures à déclarer : 71,1021 h arrondies à 71 h 
Jours à déduire 8,1844, arrondis à 9 des 15 jours d activités, soit 6 jours à déclarer.

Le plafond à ne pas dépasser jusqu'au 31 décembre était de 55,35€ .
Plafond que je ne dépassait pas du tout jusqu'à toutes ces absences !!

Merci de bien vouloir m aider et me dire si il manque quelque chose dans tout ce détail.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Janvier 2023)

Comment avez vous fait le calcul pour la déduction de salaire ?


----------



## paindepices (4 Janvier 2023)

Bonsoir Sandrine 2572,
_Cour de cassation comme d habitude.

En reprenant mes anciens contrats, je me suis aperçue avoir déjà rencontré ce problème et le ******************************************************** auquel j adherais, m avait conseillé de rajouter une journée._
Qu en pensez vous ?


----------



## Sandrine2572 (4 Janvier 2023)

Calcul de la cours de cassation parfait 

Vue votre taux horaire  et que le nombre d heures et jours a été diminués oui je pense que le problème viens de la , faudrait faire le calcul et voir si ça dépasse le plafond caf idem en ajoutant 1 jours de plus 

Si le problème se resout en ajoutant 1 jour de + oui faudra faire comme ça sinon les PE toucherons pas leur cmg


----------



## booboo (5 Janvier 2023)

paindepices a dit: 


> Pour ce mois ci, le calcul de la mensualité s'élevait à 369,7240 €
> Heures à déclarer : 71,1021 h arrondies à 71 h
> Jours à déduire 8,1844, arrondis à 9 des 15 jours d activités, soit 6 jours à déclarer.


Oui là le plafond est dépassé (61.62)
Effectivement, il faut déclarer 7 jours .


----------



## paindepices (5 Janvier 2023)

_Bonjour et merci pour vos réponses._
On a, en effet rajouter une journée pour que ça passe.
Bonne journée.


----------



## emmanou21 (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour, moi pour abs pas de déduction, noté au contrat. Le PE n'a qu'à vous laisser vos heures rajouter un jour pour qu'il touche et vous ? on vous déduit, c'est pas votre problème, l'employeur ne vous fait pas de cadeau d'heures.


----------



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour 

Ce n'est pas 9 jours que vous devez déduire des 15 jours mensualisés mais 8 jours car votre résultat est de 8,18 jours 
Donc 7 jours à déclarer 

369,72€ / 7 = 52,81€ brut 

Le plafond de décembre était à 55,35€ donc ça passe


----------



## Pioupiou (5 Janvier 2023)

Bonjour,

comme je le dis à chaque fois la déduction au réel des jours d'absence n'est pas cohérent.
En effet on déduit des jours réels d'une moyenne lissée sur 12 mois, c'est parfaitement absurde , c'est comme retirer des 20 cm de de 1m Il faut être dans la unité de grandeur.
Il suffit de ramener  les jours réels à l'équivalent sur 12 mois en pratiquant le produit en croix comme on le fait pour un contrat de moins de 1 an en ramenant les semaine travaillées à l'équivalent sur 12 mois.
Le plus simple et le plus rapide consiste à faire les jours lissées / mensualisation x le salaire minoré = jours à déclarer 
Dans ce cas plus de souci de dépassement de plafond.
15/ 662,5539 € x 369,7240 € = 8,37 arrondi à 9 jours


----------



## ElisabethSom (5 Janvier 2023)

Perso je lui dirai de ne pas me décompter les 2 jours enfants malades et donc me les payer...
Votre salaire est déjà bien bas..., ça ne changera rien pour eux,  je ne rajouterai pas 1 jour sans contrepartie car c'est de la fraude 😁


----------



## assmatzam (5 Janvier 2023)

*calcul de la mensualisation avec ccc*

_662,5539 € / 157.25 heures potentielles x 69,5 heures à déduire = 292,8298€ brut de déduction
662,5539 € - 292,8298  €_ = _369,7240 € brut de salaire_


Pour trouver les jours et heures a déclarer tu as* 2 solutions:

1 ) *Montant de la déduction / taux horaire brut contrat = heures heures à déduire
Heures à déduire / moyenne d'heures hebdomadaire = jours à déduire 

_292,8298€ brut à déduire / 5,1999€  brut contrat = 56,31 heures  = 56 heures à déduire
56 heures à déduire / 8,69 heures moyenne journalière = 6,44 = 6  jours à déduire
Donc 
127 heures - 56 heures = 71 heures
15 jours - 6 jours = 9 jours
_
*2 ) *Salaire brut trouvé après CCC / taux horaire brut contrat = heures à déclarer
Heures à déclarer / taux horaire brut contrat  = jours à déclarer

_369,7240 € / 5,1999€  = 71.10 = 71 heures à déclarer
71 heures / 8.69 heures moyenne journalière = 8.17 = 9 jours à déclarer

La solution n°2 est la plus simple d'après moi_


----------



## paindepices (5 Janvier 2023)

Merci à toutes, je ne pensais pas avoir autant de retour, très instructifs d ailleurs 😁
Très bonne journée.


----------

